# vos/tú/usted



## girl from rio de janeiro

He leído los hilos aquí en el foro sobre este tema del vos/tú/usted, pero no estoy segura como utilizarlos, es muy dificil para mí.
El vos es la forma singular de vosotros, el voseo se utiliza en toda Hispano America pero no entiendo si con el vos tengo que utilizar la misma conjugacion de tú, esa del vosotros o esa del vos. ¿Depiende del país donde estoy o no? ¿Como puedo saber utilizar las conjugaciones del vos si son diferentes de país a país? He aprendido las conjugaciones del tu español, si hablo con "tu" con las personas de mi edad y con todos los que conozco y con "usted" con la personas mayores que mi ¿es correcto o en Sur America no me comprenderan? Y tengo también esta duda: es verdadero que vos es la forma más intima, tu la intermedia y usted la más formal? A veces a leido de sí, a veces de no. Y no sé esto también: si estoy en Hispano America y hablo con "tu" y "usted", pero no utilizo "vosotros" sino "ustedes" ¿es correcto o no puedo? ¿Es verdadero que en Chile el voseo es vulgar o no?
¡Muchisímas gracias de sus ayuda!


----------



## nanel

Creo que te estás complicando mucho la existencia. Si has aprendido "tú y vosotros", usa eso, y si has aprendido "vos y ustedes", usa eso. O cualquier otra combinación.

Tú es lo mismo que vos. Que yo sepa en algunos países se usa "tú" y en otros "vos". Es la 2ª persona del singular, y es informal. La formal es "usted".

"Vosotros" es la 2ª personal del plural en España, la informal. La formal es "Ustedes". En algunos países ambas formas, formal e informal, son "ustedes".

A mí me entienden en latinoamérica, y uso tú y vosotros. Yo también los entiendo cuando usan "vos" y "ustedes", así que feel free to use the one you like better and you'll be fine


----------



## curlyboy20

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> He leído los hilos aquí en el foro sobre este tema del vos/tú/usted, pero no estoy segura como utilizarlos, es muy dificil para mí.
> El vos es la forma singular de vosotros, el voseo se utiliza en toda Hispano America pero no entiendo si con el vos tengo que utilizar la misma conjugacion de tú, esa del vosotros o esa del vos. ¿Depiende*depende* del país donde estoy o no? ¿Como puedo saber utilizar las conjugaciones del vos si son diferentes de país a país? He aprendido las conjugaciones del tu español, si hablo con "tu" con las personas de mi edad y con todos los que conozco y con "usted" con la personas mayores que mi *yo* ¿es correcto o en Sur America no me comprenderan? Y tengo también esta duda: es verdadero que vos es la forma más intima, tu la intermedia y usted la más formal? A veces a leido de*que* sí, a veces de*que* no. Y no sé esto también: si estoy en Hispano America y hablo con "tu" y "usted", pero no utilizo "vosotros" sino "ustedes" ¿es correcto o no puedo? ¿Es verdadero que en Chile el voseo es vulgar o no?
> ¡Muchisímas gracias de sus ayuda!


 
"Vos", al menos en Argentina, tiene su propia conjugación. "Vos tenés", "Vos podés", "Vos limpiás". La fuerza de voz está en la última sílaba. Se que usan vos en Centro América pero no sé cómo lo conjugan. 

En Latinoamerica no se usa vosotros, eso es sólo en España. Usted y tú se entienden perfectamente en Latinoamerica.


----------



## juandiego

En España, el voseo, simplemente ya no se utiliza nunca y además desde hace tiempo. Por lo que yo sé, requiere la conjugación de segunda persona del plural aunque se refiera al singular: _Vos sois, cantáis_.

El tramiento de Usted en España actualmente se encuentra en una fase de cambio. Cada vez se utiliza menos aunque se sigue considerando apropiado para gente que no se conoce bien y a la que se le debe respeto por algún motivo como la diferencia de edad, cargo profesional etc. Se conjuga igual que la tercera persona del singular o del plural en caso de Usted y Ustedes respectivamente: _Usted es/canta, Ustedes son/cantan._

La forma de tú es la más común en España. Se utiliza casi con todo el mundo en la que se tiene un mínimo de confianza e incluso para personas desconocidas cuya figura no se estima ser digna de reverencia.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

juandiego said:


> En España, el voseo, simplemente ya no se utiliza nunca y además desde hace tiempo. Por lo que yo sé, requiere la conjugación de segunda persona del plural aunque se refiera al singular: _Vos sois, cantáis_.
> 
> El tramiento de Usted en España actualmente se encuentra en una fase de cambio. Cada vez se utiliza menos aunque se sigue considerando apropiado para gente que no se conoce bien y a la que se le debe respeto por algún motivo como la diferencia de edad, cargo profesional etc. Se conjuga igual que la tercera persona del singular o del plural en caso de Usted y Ustedes respectivamente: _Usted es/canta, Ustedes son/cantan._
> 
> La forma de tú es la más común en España. Se utiliza casi con todo el mundo en la que se tiene un mínimo de confianza e incluso para personas desconocidas cuya figura no se estima ser digna de reverencia.


 
Los ejemplos_ vois sois, cantais_, por lo que sé, no son voseo familiar, sino voseo de respeto, muy poco utilizado en ambas España y Latino America. 
Y queria saber esto también: si hablo utilizando "tú" ¿puedo utilizar "ustedes" en cambio de "vosotros o no?
¿Como hacen los hispanohablantes a comprenderse si cada uno de los paises utiliza conjugaciones diferentes? ¿Es verdadero qué en algunos paises vos es el mas intimo, tú el intermedio y usted el mas formál o no? ¿En Chile el voseo es vulgar o no?
¿Si una persona me habla con el "vos" puedo responder con el "tú"? Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## juandiego

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> Los ejemplos_ vois sois, cantais_, por lo que sé, no son voseo familiar, sino voseo de respeto, muy poco utilizado en ambas España y Latino America.
> Y queria saber esto también: si hablo utilizando "tú" ¿puedo utilizar "ustedes" en cambio de "vosotros o no?
> ¿Como hacen los hispanohablantes a comprenderse si cada uno de los paises utiliza conjugaciones diferentes? ¿Es verdadero qué en algunos paises vos es el mas intimo, tú el intermedio y usted el mas formál o no? ¿En Chile el voseo es vulgar o no?
> ¿Si una persona me habla con el "vos" puedo responder con el "tú"? Gracias de nuevo a todos.


Hola girl from rio de janeiro.
Como te comento, en España NO se utiliza el tratamiento de vos desde hace mucho tiempo, por tanto no se diferencia entre voseo de respeto o familiar porque no existen. El voseo es comprendido en España por dos razones; por influencia de pasada literatura Española en la que era común y por contacto con el habla de zonas donde aún se utiliza, principalmente Argentina. En el primer caso, que yo sepa, siempre se conjugaba en la forma que tu llamas de respeto, es decir, como la segunda persona del plural. En el caso de lo que percibimos del habla argentina, yo diría que también se conjuga en segunda persona del plural pero con su propia variente de simplificación del diptongo, es decir: _Vos sos, vos cantás, vos bailás_.

Nos entendemos entre hablantes que utilizan diferentes usos de la segunda persona porque ninguna nos es completamente ajena, es decir, hemos oido las otras lo suficiente como para saber qué es lo que el otro quiere decir. Bueno, esto que acabo de decir, por supuesto que no será así en todos los casos, seguro que hay gente de nivel cultural bajo que probablemente no haya oido nunca el tratamiento de vos, aunque supongo que muy pocos.

Yo diría que sí puedes responder _de tú_ si te hablan _de vos_ y te resulta más natural, de hecho yo lo hago cuando hablo con alguno de los bastantes argentinos que conozco. De todos modos, si lo que tienes es duda de respeto en el tratamiento hacia la persona que te vosea, utiliza el usted que es lo más seguro como tratamiento de respeto.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Gracias. ¿Puedo utilizar el "ustedes" para decir "vosotros/a" si hablo con el tú? ¿Es mejor que hablo con la pronunciacion de España o de Latino America si hablo con el tú?


----------



## juandiego

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> Gracias. ¿Puedo utilizar el "ustedes" para decir "vosotros/a" si hablo con el tú? ¿Es mejor que hablo con la pronunciacion de España o de Latino America si hablo con el tú?


Sería algo extraño que estés hablando de _tú_ a una persona de un grupo y que cuando te dirigas a todo el grupo lo hagas con _ustedes_ pero es posible si se tiene confianza con esa persona en particular pero no con todo el grupo. Por otro lado, eso que comentas se utiliza en algunas partes de España en donde el tratamiento de _ustedes_ para referirse a un grupo no tiene sólo el valor de respeto de la forma singular (¿Sevilla, Cádiz?) sino que además es también coloquial.

No comprendo bien tu segunda pregunta ya que veo difícil, e incluso ridículo, intentar imitar una pronunciación que no sea la tuya propia, especialmente sino es resultado de un proceso natural como consecuencia de haber permanecido suficiente tiempo en un lugar. Por otro lado, cuando hablas de Latinoamérica en general, resulta muy complicado responder porque varía muchísimo de un lugar a otro, notándose una diferencia muy acusada desde el norte hasta el sur tanto en pronunciación como en usos del lenguaje.

El único consejo que me atrevo a darte es que si no sabes qué utilizar, utiliza el _Usted_, al menos hasta que veas como reacciona tu interlocutor y él te diriga hacia otro tipo de tratamiento. Esto es muy normal en España. En principio, si no conoces a la persona, la llamas de _usted_, pero en el fondo estás esperando que te permita llamarla de _tú_ para romper la barrera que supone un tratamiento continuado de excesiva reverencia.


----------



## Metzaka

*e*


juandiego said:


> Sería algo extraño que estés hablando de _tú_ a una persona de un grupo y que cuando te dirigas a todo el grupo lo hagas con _ustedes_ pero es posible si se tiene confianza con esa persona en particular pero no con todo el grupo.


¡Pues mira que me quedé soprendida! En México es lo que hacemos. ¿De qué otra manera se puede poner *tú* en plural?
Gracias.


----------



## Alec Haskins

Hace muy poco hubo un rico intercambio de ideas sobre este tema del voseo, y una persona sugirió consultar el Diccionario PanHispánico de Dudas sobre este tema. Creo que se debe buscar "voseo". El tema esta verdaderamente bien desarrollado alli, y aclara todas las dudas y pequeños errores de opinión que se han vertido en este foro. Vale la pena leerlo, sobre todo el tema del voseo pronominal y el voseo verbal, ya que este último existe en casi todos los países.

AH


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

He leido el Diccionario de la RAE, pero tengo dudas lo mismo. Queria saber: ¿es correcto decir qué el voseo puede ser compuesto por el "tú" con el verbo modificado de la segunda personal singular, o el "vos" con el verbo igual a la segunda person singular, o el "vos" con el verbo modificado de la segunda persona singular, o el "vos" con el verbo modificado de la segunda persona plural? ¿Y habéis una lista donde puedo leer pais por pais como es compuesto el voseo?


----------



## juandiego

Traductora Al-Español said:


> *e*
> ¡Pues mira que me quedé soprendida! En México es lo que hacemos. ¿De qué otra manera se puede poner *tú* en plural?
> Gracias.



Hola Traductora.
Aquí normalmente se utiliza el *vosotros* que es _tú_ en plural. Entiendo que _ustedes_ es el plural de _usted_.
Con lo que me citabas, lo que quería decir es que el _tú_ y el _usted_ suponen una diferencia de tratamiento por lo que sería raro el caso de tener que alternar entre el primero y el plural del segundo en la misma conversación con un individuo y el grupo al que pertenece, aunque, como ya he dicho, posible. También repito que el _ustedes_ puede no tener la misma carga de respeto que en su forma en singular y según qué zonas. Todo ello aquí, en España.


----------



## juandiego

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> He leido el Diccionario de la RAE, pero tengo dudas lo mismo. Queria saber: *(1)* ¿es correcto decir qu*e* el voseo puede *estar* compuesto por el "tú" con el verbo modificado de la segunda persona singular, *(2)* o el "vos" con el verbo igual a la segunda persona singular, *(3)* o el "vos" con el verbo modificado de la segunda persona singular, *(4)* o el "vos" con el verbo modificado de la segunda persona plural?
> 
> ¿Y habéis *tenéis* una lista donde pued*a* leer pais por pais c*ó*mo es*tá* compuesto el voseo?


Hola gfrdj.
Supongo que lo que has leido es ésto, ¿no?. En dicha página, tras la explicación inicial del voseo y sus tipos, continúa con una exposición de la extensión del voseo y sus formas en diferentes zonas hispanohablantes (puntos 2.3 y sucesivos).

En la misma página, se puede leer:
2. Voseo dialectal americano. Más comúnmente se conoce como «voseo» el uso de formas pronominales o verbales de segunda persona del plural (o derivadas de estas) para dirigirse a un solo interlocutor.

También en la misma página se describen los 4 modos fundamentales del uso de la segunda persona del singular:
*2.2. Modalidades*. Existen varias modalidades según las diferentes maneras de combinar las formas pronominales y verbales del tuteo y del voseo en las distintas zonas de habla hispana:

a) Modalidades plenamente tuteantes, que coinciden con los usos del español de España, en las que el sujeto tú va acompañado de un verbo en segunda persona del singular: «Sé independiente, tú puedes» (Fuller Dilemas [Perú 1993]).

b) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente verbal, en las que el sujeto de las formas verbales voseantes es tú: «No, tú no podés haberte ido con ellos» (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]).

c) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente pronominal, en las que vos es el sujeto de un verbo en segunda persona del singular: «Vos tienes la culpa para hacerte tratar mal» (Tiempos [Bol.] 1.4.97).

d) Modalidades plenamente voseantes, en las que el sujeto vos va acompañado de formas verbales de voseo: «Vos no podés entregarles los papeles antes de setenta y dos horas» (Martínez Vuelo [Arg. 2002]).

1.- tú + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del *plural* (tú vivís).
2.- Sí (vos vives).
3.- vos + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del *plural* (vos vivís).
4.- Bueno, igual que el 3.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

juandiego said:


> Hola gfrdj.
> Supongo que lo que has leido es ésto, ¿no?. En dicha página, tras la explicación inicial del voseo y sus tipos, continúa con una exposición de la extensión del voseo y sus formas en diferentes zonas hispanohablantes (puntos 2.3 y sucesivos).
> 
> En la misma página, se puede leer:
> 2. Voseo dialectal americano. Más comúnmente se conoce como «voseo» el uso de formas pronominales o verbales de segunda persona del plural (o derivadas de estas) para dirigirse a un solo interlocutor.
> 
> También en la misma página se describen los 4 modos fundamentales del uso de la segunda persona del singular:
> *2.2. Modalidades*. Existen varias modalidades según las diferentes maneras de combinar las formas pronominales y verbales del tuteo y del voseo en las distintas zonas de habla hispana:
> 
> a) Modalidades plenamente tuteantes, que coinciden con los usos del español de España, en las que el sujeto tú va acompañado de un verbo en segunda persona del singular: «Sé independiente, tú puedes» (Fuller Dilemas [Perú 1993]).
> 
> b) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente verbal, en las que el sujeto de las formas verbales voseantes es tú: «No, tú no podés haberte ido con ellos» (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]).
> 
> c) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente pronominal, en las que vos es el sujeto de un verbo en segunda persona del singular: «Vos tienes la culpa para hacerte tratar mal» (Tiempos [Bol.] 1.4.97).
> 
> d) Modalidades plenamente voseantes, en las que el sujeto vos va acompañado de formas verbales de voseo: «Vos no podés entregarles los papeles antes de setenta y dos horas» (Martínez Vuelo [Arg. 2002]).
> 
> 1.- tú + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del *plural* (tú vivís).
> 2.- Sí (vos vives).
> 3.- vos + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del *plural* (vos vivís).
> 4.- Bueno, igual que el 3.


 
Si, este es el texto que he leído, pero no entiendo los ejemplos números 2 y 4. ¿Puedes explicarmelos de nuevo? Y por favor en este ejemplo: _no te hagai mala sangre_. Sé que este es español chileno, pero "hagai" es la forma de la segunda personal plural del subjunctivo "hagáis", mientras la forma del voseo
(que he buscado en el sitio de la RAE) es "hagan". ¿Porqué? ¿Por favor, podéis ayudarme? Gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Si, este es el texto que he leído, pero no entiendo los ejemplos números 2 y 4. ¿Puedes explicarmelos de nuevo? Y por favor en este ejemplo: _no te hagai mala sangre_. Sé que este es español chileno, pero "hagai" es la forma de la segunda personal plural del subjunctivo "hagáis", mientras la forma del voseo
> (que he buscado en el sitio de la RAE) es "hagan". ¿Porqué? ¿Por favor, podéis ayudarme? Gracias.


 
No me queda claro cuáles son los ejemplos 2. y 4., pero te digo que conozco cuatro variantes del voseo americano:

1. Vos tenés - Argentina, Colombia, C. Rica, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Guatemala, etc.
2. Tú tenés - Uruguay
3. Vos tenéi(s) - Venezuela
4. Tu tení(s) - Chile

En cuanto a *No te hagai mala sangre,* las oraciones imperativas negativas se construyen con el verbo en subjuntivo, sin importar si la variedad del idioma es tuteante, voseante o ustedeante.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Los ejemplos a los cuales me refiero son aquellos a la fin de la explicación de Juandiego. ¿Cuales son los otros paises que utilizan la misma manera de Argentina, Colombia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Nicaragua y Guatemala? 
En cuanto a _no te hagai mala sangre_, no entiendo porque el verbo modificado es aquello de la _segunda persona plural_ no singular como en tus ejemplos. ¿Por qué? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Alec Haskins

Si es cuestión de entender, no vas a terminar nunca. Se trata de aprender cómo usan el voseo cada país y cada región. No hay reglas fijas, pero todos derivan del español vos o vosotros y la declinación verbal correspondiente pero modificada o deformada por el uso y costumbre de los habitantes de America. Eso hay que aprenderlo pais por pais, no conozco ni sé si existe algun libro que haga un estudio profundo y pormenorizado de cada uno de los estilos de voseo en cada uno de los países.

AH


----------



## ManPaisa

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> Los ejemplos a los cuales me refiero son aquellos a la fin de la explicación de Juandiego. ¿Cuales son los otros paises que utilizan la misma manera de Argentina, Colombia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Nicaragua y Guatemala?


Que yo sepa El sur de México (Chiapas), Paraguay, partes de Ecuador y Perú. Incluso también en Uruguay. *Es la forma más común del voseo.*



> En cuanto a _no te hagai mala sangre_, no entiendo porque el verbo modificado es aquello de la _segunda persona plural_ no singular como en tus ejemplos. ¿Por qué? Gracias de nuevo.


 
Es que lo usual en el voseo es que se use una variante de la forma que hoy corresponde al plural *vosotros* en la segunda persona del singular: _*vos tenés, tú hagái, tu comprás* (variantes de *tenéis, hagáis, compráis*_).  La única excepción ocurriría en aquellas variantes que dicen *vos tienes* (como ciertos hablantes de Bogotá).


----------



## juandiego

Según lo ya expuesto, estas son las tres formas generales de voseo:
b) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente verbal, en las que el sujeto de las formas verbales voseantes es tú: «No, tú no podés haberte ido con ellos» (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]).

c) Modalidades de voseo exclusivamente pronominal, en las que vos es el sujeto de un verbo en segunda persona del singular: «Vos tienes la culpa para hacerte tratar mal» (Tiempos [Bol.] 1.4.97).

d) Modalidades plenamente voseantes, en las que el sujeto vos va acompañado de formas verbales de voseo: «Vos no podés entregarles los papeles antes de setenta y dos horas» (Martínez Vuelo [Arg. 2002]).

1.- tú + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del plural (tú vivís). *Tipo b*
2.- Sí (vos vives). *Tipo c*
3.- vos + verbo modificado en 2ª persona del plural (vos vivís). *Tipo d*
4.- Bueno, igual que el 3. *No hay más tipos. Lo que habías definido como tipo 4 es correcto pero es lo mismo que el tipo anterior*.



> Si, este es el texto que he leído, pero no entiendo los ejemplos números 2 y 4. ¿Puedes explicarmelos de nuevo? Y por favor en este ejemplo: _no te hagai mala sangre_. Sé que este es español chileno, pero "hagai" es la forma de la segunda personal plural del subjunctivo "hagáis", mientras la forma del voseo (que he buscado en el sitio de la RAE) es "hagan". ¿Porqué? ¿Por favor, podéis ayudarme? Gracias.


¿"Hagan"? Me extraña ya que es presente de subjuntivo de *tercera* persona del plural (Ellos hagan), no de segunda del plural que es la forma habitual de voseo verbal (Vosotros/Ustedes hagáis, vos/tú hagáis).


----------



## ManPaisa

> mientras la forma del voseo (que he buscado en el sitio de la RAE) es "hagan". ¿Porqué? ¿Por favor, podéis ayudarme? Gracias.


 
Del DRAE:

*Subjuntivo*
Presente
haga
hagas
haga
hagamos
*hagáis (vosotros) / hagan (ustedes)*
hagan


Ese *hagan *en azul no tiene nada que ver con el voseo.


----------



## luckk

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> En cuanto a _no te hagai mala sangre_, no entiendo porque el verbo modificado es aquello de la _segunda persona plural_ no singular como en tus ejemplos. ¿Por qué? Gracias de nuevo.


 
¿Ningún chileno ha cruzado por aquí? Bueno, te explico algunas cosas, ojalá estén claras. Aprendí a hablar español en Chile (volví a eeuu el diciembre pasado). 

El "voseo" de Chile es un poco complicado entender pero lo aprendí bastante rápido. Básicamente, el voseo chileno es una variante del voseo de Argentina ya que comparten una barrera. En muchos casos, sólo necesitas omitir la s del fin del verbo conjugado cuando hablas de la forma tú. Te dejo algunos ejemplos comunes (ten en cuenta que algunas son moduladas por el dialecto chileno y tal vez no tienen sentido gramátical, pero así es)...

a) ¿Cómo te llamaí? (¿Cómo te llamas?)
b) ¿De dónde erí? (¿De dónde eres?)
c) ¿Dónde estaí? (¿Dónde estás?)
d) ¿Entendí? (¿Entiendes?)
e) ¿Te acordaí? (¿Te acuerdes?)

Acuérdate que esta forma es el "tú" presente y es algo específico al dialecto chileno. Dudo que lo escucharías en otro país. Nunca he escuchado otra forma del "tú" plural ni pasado etc (excepto en algunas partes, Perú por ejemplo, *a veces* agregan una "s" al fin de la palabra de forma pasada, es decir, "comistes" en vez de "comiste", pero puede ser algo variado), pero también se usa con el subjuntivo ("no te hagaí mala sangre" es de forma "tú" como los ejemplos).


----------



## Serafín33

curlyboy20 said:


> La fuerza de voz está en la última sílaba. Se que usan vos en Centro América pero no sé cómo lo conjugan.


En Centroamérica lo utilizamos exactamente como en el coloquial argentino.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Es curioso que algunos latinoamericanos residentes en España por adaptarse a la forma española "vosotros" dejan de utilizar el "ustedes" en situaciones donde su uso sería más apropiado que el "vosotros".


----------



## rafamaldo

En algunos lugares de España se usa "ustedes" como sinónimo de vosotros, sin cambiar la forma verbal, donde "ustedes" no es usado como forma de respeto en este caso.

"¿Vais ustedes a la feria esta noche?" 

Por complicar un poco más la cosa...


----------



## No_C_Nada

ManPaisa said:


> Que yo sepa El sur de México (Chiapas), Paraguay, partes de Ecuador y Perú. Incluso también en Uruguay. *Es la forma más común del voseo.*


_En el Perú, a nadie he escuchado que use el vos. Sólo se usan el tu, usted (singular) y ustedes (plural para ambos)._

_Tu para personas menores que uno, o de la misma edad o con gente de confianza, por ejemplo el papá y la mamá o si la persona mayor nos ha pedido que lo hagamos._

_Usted para personas que no conocemos y personas mayores que uno._
__ 
__


----------



## No_C_Nada

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> Y tengo también esta duda: es verdadero que vos es la forma más intima, tu la intermedia y usted la más formal? A veces a leido de sí, a veces de no. Y no sé esto también: si estoy en Hispano America y hablo con "tu" y "usted", pero no utilizo "vosotros" sino "ustedes" ¿es correcto o no puedo? ¿Es verdadero que en Chile el voseo es vulgar o no?
> ¡Muchisímas gracias de sus ayuda!


_No sé cómo sea en Chile, pero acabo de hablar con una amiga salvadoreña.  Para ella, el que se dirijan a ella con el vos es vulgar._
__ 
_Para los nicaragüenses, el vos es informal.  Lo usan con la familia y con las amistades._
__ 
__


----------



## ManPaisa

No_C_Nada said:


> _No sé cómo sea en Chile, pero acabo de hablar con una amiga salvadoreña.  Para ella, el que se dirijan a ella con el vos es vulgar._


Me extraña.  Todos los salvadoreños que conozco, hombres y mujeres, vosean.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_¿Tendrá algo que ver con la generación en la que se criaron?  Ella ya es mayor de 50._
__


----------



## Bostru

Hola GFRDJ.

 En Wikipedia viene un artículo bastante acertado y completo sobre el voseo, el link es: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo 
Y para ilustrártelo mejor, aquí te copio el desglose:

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Historia <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Voseo reverencial <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Voseo dialectal americano 
<LI class=toclevel-2>3.1 Voseo pronominal <LI class=toclevel-2>3.2 Voseo verbal 
3.2.1 Variantes
<LI class=toclevel-2>3.3 Distribución geográfica 
<LI class=toclevel-3>3.3.1 Países con predominancia del voseo <LI class=toclevel-3>3.3.2 Países con uso de ambas formas 
3.3.3 Países donde ya no se usa "Vos"

3.4 Situación
<LI class=toclevel-1>4 Bibliografía <LI class=toclevel-1>5 Véase también 
6 Enlaces externos
Si hacés todas estas preguntas por saber a profundidad este fenómeno, está genial, seguí investigando. Pero si es por aprender a hablar Español, yo te recomendaría que adoptaras solamente una, ya sea la modalidad plenamente voseante, la plenamente tuteanteo o la plenamente ustedeante, que son las aceptadas en todos los ámbitos del Español tanto normativo como no normativo.
Si es por facilidad, técnicamente el más sencillo es el ustedeo (pero también es el más impersonal); además que supongo, por tu alias, que vos sos de Río de Janeiro, y allí se usa el 'você', que es gramaticalmente equivalente al 'usted' del Español, por lo que no habría mucho problema en aplicarlo. Si no, yo adoptaría la variante con la que tenga más afinidad o preferencia cultural, eso te hará sentir más cómoda y fluida en su uso.
_Eu, por exemplo, fiz isso com o Portuguê, e agora falo com sotaque carioca _


----------



## ManPaisa

No_C_Nada said:


> _¿Tendrá algo que ver con la generación en la que se criaron?  Ella ya es mayor de 50._



Eso podría ser.  

A lo mejor lo que le molesta no es tanto el _vos_, sino la informalidad en el trato, especialmente si viene de personas mucho más jóvenes.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

No_C_Nada said:


> _No sé cómo sea en Chile, pero acabo de hablar con una amiga salvadoreña. Para ella, el que se dirijan a ella con el vos es vulgar._


 
Pues esa amiga salvadoreña a saber en qué país vive. En *El Salvador* voseamos mañana, tarde y noche, sin distingo alguno de clase social, edad, sexo o nivel educativo.

Como dice ManPaisa, a lo mejor por la edad no le gusta que la voseen personas menores que ella o porque ya se siente muy vieja, pero esto es cuestión de actitud.

Saludos.


----------



## No_C_Nada

Ayutuxte said:


> Pues esa amiga salvadoreña a saber en qué país vive. En *El Salvador* voseamos mañana, tarde y noche, sin distingo alguno de clase social, edad, sexo o nivel educativo.


 
_¿Entonces todos ustedes, niños, ancianos, reporteros, jóvenes, adultos, etc., tratan de vos al Sr. Elías Antonio Saca?_
__


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

No_C_Nada said:


> _¿Entonces todos ustedes, niños, ancianos, reporteros, jóvenes, adultos, etc., tratan de vos al Sr. Elías Antonio Saca?_


 
No, en lo absoluto. Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el voseo sea la *única manera* de dirigirnos a las personas, sino que el voseo es utilizado por *todas las personas*, algo muy distinto.

La forma de dirigirnos a alguien depende de muchos factores. Pero cuando es necesario mostrar respeto, guardar distancias, o por simple elección, usamos el usted.

Lo que puntualizo es que el voseo no es considerado en absoluto vulgar y su uso es generalizado entre toda la población, a la par del "usted". Ambas formas se complementan. Lo que sí no se usa es el "tuteo", a pesar de que los medios de comunicación locales pretendan ignorar esa realidad.


----------



## Bostru

Por lo menos en Costa Rica, al igual que como dice Ayutuxte que sucede en El Salvador, voseamos de arriba para abajo a todas horas, en todos los lugares y sin ninguna distinción; incluyendo en la más alta literatura nacional.


----------



## No_C_Nada

__ 
_¿Y de abajo para arriba?  ¿También todos ustedes le vosean al Sr. Oscar Arias Sánchez?_
__ 
__


----------



## Milton Sand

_Por cuanto el tema central era qué conjugaciones se usan para vosear, y ya ha obtenido más que suficientes respuestas así como varias aclaraciones regionales, y además el hilo empieza a tornarse repetitivo, ahora queda cerrado._

_Muchas gracias por participar._
__


----------

